
New responsive click-track software lets drummers set their own pace - J3L2404
http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-formers/press-releases/culture-media-and-sport/epsrc-new-responsive-click-track-software-lets-drummers-set-their-own-pace-$21386630$365397.htm
======
camtarn
Yet another useless mobile site which intercepts article deep links from
mobile users and takes them to the main page instead. At least this particular
article is still available down the front page of the mobile site for now.

